# DNS and MX to multiple domains



## salts78 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

I have a client (www.clientpage.com.au) who is wanting to have his web and email hosted on different domains. I have a basic understanding of how it should work, but would like confirmation. He currently has all his web and mail directed to ns1.webcity.com.au, but would like to have his website hosted with me, ns1.myserver.com.au and his mail to remain with webcity. As I understand it...I need to do the following steps....

1 - I need to redirect his domain through his domain manager to point to myserver.com.au name servers.
2 - on mysever.com.au, i need to create an A Record as follows, ns1.webcity.com.au pointing to the IP of that server
3 - on myserver.com.au, create an MX record that points to ns1.webcity.com.au, with 0 priority.

My only query is, is the A record correct? Or should it actually read mail.clientpage.com.au and be directed to the IP of the webcity name servers? 

Or am I do doing this the hard way...and there is a better suggestion!

Thanks!


----------



## loec (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,
Your A record should point to the IP address of the server the mail is hosted on, not the webcity name server.
A more common set up is mail.domainname.com.au for the mx record which you then point to the server the mail is on.
Hope that helps.


----------



## salts78 (Oct 25, 2010)

So if I used the MX record option, I dont need to have an A record entry? ie, just point mail.domainname.com.au to the IP address of the mail server?

If I do need an A Record, does it need to be mail.domainname.com.au to the mail server IP address? (Which is what I have done)

Cheers


----------



## loec (Oct 25, 2010)

Your MX record mail.domainname.com.au needs a matching A record which points to the server IP address where the mail will be hosted.


----------

